# Vega's first lamb trim!



## Thracian (May 11, 2009)

I think he's gorgeous. He looks great!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How I missed this one yesterday is beyond me, Guess I was just waaay to grumpy after work?

Methinks me looks good  I think it came out better than Saleen's but maybe it's because I was so reluctant to clip her so I didn't go as short as you did. I might though pretty soon, she's starting to be harder and harder to keep brushed at her present length.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww he looks so cute in a grown up cut. it's like he's wearing pants. I wonder how long i'll have zephyr before I end up sticking him in a lamb. I really do like the cut.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonder: I actually only touched his body with a #3, the legs I left alone..however about two weeks ago I used a 1 snap all over on him so it's still that length maybe a bit grown out but not too much.

I'm putting Dodger in a lamb tomorrow. I have a BUSY day so I brought her into the salon after all the dogs went home for the day to bathe and fluff her out a bit to save me some time tomorrow. Lets hope I get to it!!

Here is dodger all fluffed out!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember you doing the snap on all over a few weeks back, that looked good too. I can't wait to see Dodger after you're finished with her. 

I waltzed through pensacola petsmart today (not the one I used to work at) and noticed that one of the trainers has a mini poodle. I was amazed that she gets a discount in the store and still her poodle was shaved as short as it could go all over. I know, and like the store manager so we stopped and talked to her, the trainer was with her along with the poodle. She was complaining about slow sales and I mentioned giving the groomers something in the salon something more fun than a shave down to do with her dog would probably help her use her demo dog better on the floor. She just kinda looked at me like my hair has caught on fire, and was like omg now there's an idea. LoL, The manager was like Oh YEAH, Leia opened with the destin store as the pet trainer who set the state sales reccord the weekend that store opened, which was prompty broken by the this store 5 months later the weekend it opened lol.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I know you mentioned that the lamb clip is common in Florida but I rarely see it here! We get a lot of the miami clips or sadly just shave downs for matted poodles.

I think having Vega or Dodger in a nice long lamb clip would get lots of attention on the sales floor. I go to training class every Friday with both of them and everyone is constantly saying "oh you must groom them daily!" and im like nooooope this is what I was doing the 3 hours before class! The generally stay dirty (lol!!) i live close to water sooo they're water dogs!

It's nice to get them all dolled up once a week though!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think a lamb is going to be a good choice for you to use for a demo dog. If you live in a more conservative area were shave downs are the norm than anything exotic (I exclude the german trim and modern from my term exotic), would probably scare some people off. I think lambs will get you the attention you'll need. A german might be nice later on Vega to further highlight you're awsome scissor skills  might as well sell training and grooming at the same time! Does your salon provide the groomers with business cards?

The petsmart poodle was obviously a 10 strip all over, you could hardly tell it had clean face and feet, not super pretty lol. I bet the next time I see her she'll be in at least a lamb clip though Haha.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would LOVE to do a german clip on Vega but I really don't know how. I know that sounds retarded but I guess until I get in there and start playing with the coat i'll never know. Nobody in the salon even knows how to do a correct german trim so who knows, i might wait until I meet someone who can kind of show me. I know it's mostly a lot of scissoring and honestly i've always been kinda meh with scissors, i just recently started using them a lot more which has helped a ton. I did a lot of blending with Vegas lamb trim and i'll do the same with Dodger's tomorrow. For awhile I only used scissors when needed. I've started using my thinning shears more as well, i've had them but didn't really use them except for dematting or thinning out cocker spaniel skirts.

I think the german clip is very masculine and will look really great on Vega. I thought about tackling it with Dodger, she almost has enough coat for it but eh.. i think a lamb will suit her better.

Most of the lamb clips i've even seen are short, im going to keep going over Vega's body with a 3 and only blending into the leg but im not going to actually take any length off his legs, if that makes sense. I think it will end up looking really nice after awhile...until he gets his adult coat then he gets a #4 all over!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

rofl, awww you're gonna take him down with a 4 during the coat change?? LoL weenie... no juts kidding, Saleen is going to probably get the same treatment. Already I am starting to notice some matting in places shortly after a brush out. Can't have my baby girl get matted!!

Sooooo WHEN are you comming down for a visit?? Don't think I've forgotten though I can see we're going to miss you next weekend (oh gawd Mel did you hear that NEXT WEEKEND!), for Zephyr's arrival. You can bring the spoos and we'll play with their hair.

I actualy did a screwed up sort of German on "the other owners" mini poodle a while back. I say screwed up because the only german part of the clip was the actual body. He still had ears, and tail and a really odd looking topknot thanks to his wife's home grooming session LoL. Still though I got the basic idea haha. I wish to had a boy poodle, one of these day I will and he's definitly going to be in that clip. Love it! I almost had john convinced to bring a little apricot mini home with us yesterday (ahh little optimus prime- yeah thats what I wanted to name him LoL) but at the last minute I came to my senses and was like OMG I'm seriously considering a pet shop puppy from a really crappy store!!! Eeek... no deal. I can't believe he actualy kinda of agreed to it!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I did Dodger lamb trim today. I'm not 100% happy with it, i was talking to someone while setting the pattern and went a little too low on her legs... but I think with some curved shears and thinning shears I was able to fix the oops, i'll start a fresh thread and let you see her.

I want to visit so bad! I just don't know when. I'm due for a vacation in the near future so i'll have to plan for it. I'll bring the spoos but i'd probably leave the others at home.


----------

